# My French Cleat System



## A_Sailor

Have a look at my french cleat storage system in my shop.






Visit my Youtube Channel for more, Sailing and Such

:boat:


----------



## JohnK007

Nice video Sailor! Good lighting, editing and sound. You did a good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mose

Sailor, 

Thanks for the video. I checked out your other videos and realized I saw your SC22 trailer removal a year ago when I was researching that particular boat. 

I ended up getting an O'Day Mariner, LOA 19'2", 1300lbs, with a swing keel. I really like the Montgomery 17's, great boat. I'm starting to do some custom wood as I bring my Mariner back, she's 41yrs old. 

Thanks for the videos, I look forward to additional installments, especially as they pertain to boat work.


----------



## A_Sailor

Thank you both!

Mose, thats cool you ran across my video that long ago! I have seen a few of those Oday's and they are nice little boats. Bringing back an antique boat is great fun!


----------



## PPBART

A_Sailor said:


> Have a look at my french cleat storage system in my shop...


Nice idea for flexible storage options(!)


----------

